# Hilton Head 7/4 Coligny area



## senorak (May 20, 2015)

Looking for a 1 or 2 BR unit, preferably in the Coligny area, (Sea Crest, Waterside, etc).  Check in July 4th for a one week stay.  We have traded for a unit in Sea Crest, and our other rental recently fell through.  :annoyed:  Traveling w/ extended family, so we need another unit.  PM me or email:
senorak@comcast.net 
Thanks in advance. 

Deb


----------



## senorak (May 30, 2015)

Still looking.  Have a few prospects from other sites, but none are as close to Coligny & Sea Crest Surf & Racquet as we would like.  Thanks in advance.

Deb


----------



## senorak (Jun 18, 2015)

Found exactly what I was looking for at Sea Crest Surf & Racquet!:whoopie:

Deb


----------



## bogey21 (Jun 18, 2015)

Glad you were successful.  When we went to HHI as a family we always stayed at Monarch.  When I would take my teen age Son and one of his friends for a week of golf we would always stay at Sea Crest.  Great location, reasonable facility.

George


----------

